# DreamHost and a possible migration



## Null (May 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm no longer satisfied DreamHost, given the technical issues that they've been having. The entire idea of moving to a VPS like we have now is so that the bullshit of dealing with a freehost would no longer be a problem. While we don't have to worry about TOS takedowns anymore, the quality of our website has been steadily decreasing over the last week.

DreamHost has had server meltdowns on: May 11th, May 12th, May 13th, May 14th, and May 15th (Twice). They've reported on-going maintance three times still in effect since May 1st, May 15th and, May 20th.

This is really unacceptable. We're a medium sized community, but this is sweeping hardware issues that have affected even their largest clients running multi-million dollar online corporations. The amount of negative comments since the 11th to today has been exponentially increasing and since their bottom line is squarely within the sights of thousands of web owners, I'm pretty sure that they'll resolve everything by the 31st. However, if they don't, I will move. I use DreamHost for more than just the CWCki Forums. I run personal websites, including my portfolio which needs absolute minimum load times to demonstrate my programming abilities. I can't sell myself on being able to build quick, clean systems if the server I'm sitting on takes three seconds to load if it actually manages to do so at all. It's just not going to work.

I've used these guys for 4 years and this is the first set of problems I've ever had with them. Moving to another host is extremely time consuming and domain transfers cost $10 each. I'll hold off until the end of the month before making any commitments, but I figure you guys should know what's going on.


----------



## KatsuKitty (May 22, 2013)

Who are you planning on moving to, if you end up doing so?


----------



## Null (May 22, 2013)

Not sure. I have too much going on to start looking for hosts.

I've also stumbled upon the idea that it may be just me. I use public wifi at my apartment complex and tracert reveals that a lot of the connection issue exists at reaching 10.1.10.1, my complex' router.

Katsu (or anyone), if you can PM me the console output of this command I'd appreciate it. Neutral 3rd party tracerts are clean.

tracert -d -4 cwckiforums.com


----------



## Marvin (May 22, 2013)

Uhh, all the cool kids use linode. Also, I'd whatever the whatever you're asking us to whatever, but I'm too drunk to do it properly and/or usefully right now, so, maybe when I'm sober.


----------



## TimBabinsky (May 22, 2013)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Uhh, all the cool kids use linode. Also, I'd whatever the whatever you're asking us to whatever, but I'm too drunk to do it properly and/or usefully right now, so, maybe when I'm sober.



drinking alone and looking at cwc shit.... cool.


----------



## TL 611 (May 22, 2013)

Null I have no idea how you have resisted the urge to smash shit up when shit's running this slow.

It's good to know its the site and not me being ever-so-slightly out of range of the wifi this time, I was getting ready to "fix" the router with a hammer before I saw this announcement.


----------



## Holdek (May 23, 2013)

I'm getting a lot of these right now only on the CWCki Forums, at 5 in the morning EST:

503 Service Temporarily Unavailable



> Service Temporarily Unavailable
> 
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.


----------



## paintingatree (May 23, 2013)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Uhh, all the cool kids use linode. Also, I'd whatever the whatever you're asking us to whatever, but I'm too drunk to do it properly and/or usefully right now, so, maybe when I'm sober.


Why don't you and that damn Cwcki just go ahead and die off the Internet already so I can finally find some peace of my life?


----------



## LM 697 (May 23, 2013)

paintingatree said:
			
		

> Marvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Jcrowley.


----------



## Null (May 23, 2013)

paintingatree said:
			
		

> Marvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because of how many thousands of dollars sonichu.com and cwckiforums.com generate in ad revenue and google hits, it's not in our financial interests to shut down the CWCki or its forum.


----------



## PacSol (May 23, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Because of how many thousands of dollars sonichu.com and cwckiforums.com generate in ad revenue and google hits, it's not in our financial interests to shut down the CWCki or its forum.



It's kinda funny how we, the observers, are better at monetizing Sonichu than Chris is.


----------



## KatsuKitty (May 23, 2013)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Uhh, all the cool kids use linode. Also, I'd whatever the whatever you're asking us to whatever, but I'm too drunk to do it properly and/or usefully right now, so, maybe when I'm sober.



I'm currently eyeing Linode for a web project of my own. 1GB of RAM for $20/month? Sounds pretty good on the surface. Also, they seem to allow "mature" content as well (which I assume a site like this would fall under, "mature" content but not necesarilly pornographic or adult), where a lot of other services annoyingly don't, so that's a plus.

The whole restrictions on either mature or adult content is infuriating, coming from someone who is looking how to both deploy and monetize websites. Google is one of the worst offenders; your site practically has to be G-rated for you not to get kicked off the program.


----------



## Marvin (May 23, 2013)

KatsuKitty said:
			
		

> Marvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like linode myself, I'd recommend it. Decent prices, good web management interface. They have a few linux distros (and maybe other OSes, I just use arch). Pretty good stuff.

And, shit, the cwcki and/or the cwcki forums are considered mature? What, like because of Chris' nudes or something? If it's not because of the nudes, I'd think it's just white knight countertrolls reporting us to shitty hosts who don't care to look into the reports too deeply.


----------



## KatsuKitty (May 23, 2013)

Marvin said:
			
		

> KatsuKitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The "mature" designation is entirely arbitrary and depends on whoever's running your host/ad program. Which is why it bugs me. Nudes or depictions of nudes that aren't "artwork" or "anatomical" would probably fall under a PG-13 umbrella, and for some hosting providers/ad programs, you'd have to fight 'em to keep that stuff up.

This is really the core problem with any kind of censorship. My big project is a niche blogging platform. If someone were to write about a sexual experience in entirely tasteful terms, depending on how puritannical my providers were, I could get my ads pulled or my site shut down over it. Which is why, wben I select hosts, I try to go for ones that give more reasonable limits: things like allowing basically anything that's legal and not impacting the resources of other users.


----------



## Freecell (May 23, 2013)

I've been looking at Linode for about half an hour now, and I'm liking their service so far. We fall comfortably inside of their ToS and customer satisfaction seems pretty high. It's worth mentioning that they had a security incident about a month ago. Other than that, they seem to be solid.


----------



## spaps (May 27, 2013)

paintingatree said:
			
		

> Why don't you and that damn Cwcki just go ahead and die off the Internet already so I can finally find some peace of my life?


I TOLD EVERYONE THAT THIS GUY WAS CHRIS, BUT NOOOOOOOOOOOO!
No, but I kid.


----------



## The Hunter (May 27, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> paintingatree said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's obviously just indulging you, and you're doing the same for him right now.


----------



## LM 697 (May 27, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> paintingatree said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not Chris.


----------



## spaps (May 27, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> He's obviously just indulging you, and you're doing the same for him right now.





			
				CompyRex said:
			
		

> That's not Chris.



No, but I kid.


----------



## BigBoss (May 27, 2013)

Anyway, we're off-topic talking about the person who isn't Chris that derailed the thread.

If we move to another site, is it possible that the forums could get a new color scheme?


----------



## LM 697 (May 27, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no kidding online.


----------



## Null (May 28, 2013)

Dreamhost appears to have resolved their issues. If anything else happens I'll consider moving again, but it's such a huge hassle I'd like to avoid it.


----------

